# What tires are you riding?



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

I've run on Vredestein Fortezza TriComp's (liked a lot), Vittoria Open Pave and Vittoria Rubino Pro's. I had a bugger of a time getting Vittoria's this year from LBSs. The Open paves ride nice, but last me about 1000 miles on the rear. I'm just wondering what you're riding and what your thoughts and experiences are.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Ultremo R.1 700x28.

I've got about 1000 miles on them and they seem to be wearing really well.. Don't see why I couldn't get at least that many more out of them. *shrug*


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

First pair of Cont GP4000s, only 1000 ish miles on them and they are still rolling fine.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I race on Schwalbe Ultremo R1 23's on my Renyonlds Stikes and like them alot. They grip really well, and are really light. I can't comment on wear, as I only race on them.

I have been using maxis hor catagorie for training, and have liked them a lot as well. They wear pretty well and other than one (maybe flawed) tire, are pretty durrable in flat protection.

I am going to use some Michlean spedium for the next 4-5 months of training as the roads get debris covered. I got a pair of them from PBK for $19 shipped.

I have had bad luck with specialized tires (mondo and mondo pro). Bont race has been OK, but my race X-lites wore quickly and were nothing special.,


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Vittoria Open Corsa CX 290 TPI. These are the best tires I've ever run. Just wonderful all around. I'm at 1800+ miles and not a single flat, no major cuts or scrapes. And they hold 100 psi for 10 days or so. Amazing.

Now, my experience with these tires may be atypical. I've heard that they are not durable (mine have been fine) and don't last long. I would be happy if I had to replace them tomorrow, but it looks like I'll get c.2200 miles on the rear and 3000 on the front. I just can't complain.

That said, I have a pair of GP4000s waiting on the shelf to replace these. I just want to give something else a try.


----------



## fuppinbaxter (May 5, 2010)

Conti GP4000s. First set and have got loads more confidence when cornering over the pro race 3's I used to ride.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

For this season.

1. Started with some Kenda Kaliente's for training. A light and fast rolling tire for the price, but ride hard and do not corner well. 3 flats in about 1600 miles, which is not particularly good for me, but I did get good mileage out of them.

2. First races were run on Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX. Fantastic all around tire. 2 Flats in 300 miles, and burned up the rear avoiding a crash. Not durable enough for me, even for a race tire.

3. Next I switched to Ultremo's looking for a more durable tire for both training and racing. They are light, fast, smooth riding tires that corner wonderfully and are great in the wet. Not quite the best at anything, but they do everything well. 2 flats in about 6,000 miles. Got about 700 miles on the rear, but nearly 3,000 on the fronts. 

4. Switched to Pro 3 Race's mostly because I got them for cheap. A little faster than the Ultremo's and a little more grip in the corners, but ride harder, and not as good in the wet, also about 15g heavier per tire than R.1's. 1 flat in about 1,500 miles, and getting about 800 miles on the rear, front is still going strong.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Gatorskins


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hutchinson Fusion 3 Tubeless.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Vredstein Fortezza SE (Performance specials) These wear really well under me and are quite durable. Handles predictably ~3K average

Vredstein Fortezza Comp (Old model, not the Tri) like these, light, lively not as long wearing though. ~2.2K My last pair before the Vittoria Rubino Pro's go on this set of wheels. 

Vittoria Zaffro Pro...little sluggy but they wear well and are durable. Dunno what miles yet...still a ways to go. Handles average, no complaints. About 1700 so far.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Current: Hutchinson Fusion 2 (front), Continental GP4000 "S" (well, it's the 25 size in black) (rear)

I was running a full GP4000 "S" - 25's - set @~70psi. Big high point for me was the (feeling of) grip in the wet. In the dry, the front didn't feel like it was "biting" as hard as other tires I've run. And yes, I was experimenting with pressure settings before I settled on that. Had these tires since April. Lack of bike computer leaves me unable to state mileage. The current rear is starting to square off, and still hasn't instilled the same feeling I felt with the front.

The Fusion 2 came into play when my front brake pads slipped out of place and well...yeah. FYI, this Fusion 2 was previously used on another bike for a few months, then became "static" on the front of the trainer bike. Before and after that static period has been positive. Nothing major to note, but really just no complaints fme. but this is a 23mm tire, so I'm running at 80psi to play it safe. 

Mention of the Vredestein Fortezza SE's has me sharing my experience as well: For me, after a few days of not riding, the tire felt hard to the touch, but still gripped very well. Thread count starts to seem irrelevant for me as I personally found this tire to grip better than the Michelin Lithion, and Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick - predictable as Kuma said. I made it as my rear trainer tire after ~2,500mi of use. Looks like it'd last forever as it's not cut much at all. He'll, I'd ride it if I had no back up tires.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

None of the fancy tires work for me since I am in goat head country aka Albuquerque. I tried every combination and ended up with tire liners which kinda defeats the whole weight weenie concept that I lived by but lets me ride


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Most modern tires are made well today. I simply look for the biggest percentage off sales at various web based cycle stores and buy it if that brand got decent reviews. My current steal was finding Kenda Konstrictors retailing at $40 and I paid $18 at JensonUSA, so I got several pairs. One of the pairs has over 2400 miles on them and their doing great as far as wear is concerned, but also I haven't had one flat, and they roll fast and corner very well.

Right now Nashbar as Vredestein Fortezza Superlight on sale for $29.99; and the Vittoria Zaffro Pro for $22.99; or if you want more of a high end racing tire they also have the Vittoria Open Corsa EVO Cx on sale for $49.99. At Nashbar you have to check the internet for coupons to save possibly even more.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Gatorskins in the spring & GP4000S during the summer.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

+1 on the schwalbe ultremos. I think I'm going to try out the Conti GP4000S next to see what all the praise is about.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Gatorskins in the spring & GP4000S during the summer.


+1

That's exactly what I do. Well, sort of.....
I run 23 4000s with light tube in summer and 25 GP 4 Seasons with heavier tube in winter.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Conti GP 4000s (black chili)...700x23...so far the best for my location/weight/bike....YMMV.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Conti Gatorskin on Look 585.
Conti GP4000s on Lynskey R230
Hutchinson Fusion 2 on Cervelo S2.

I got the tires cheap when I go on sale on either Bonktown, or PBK. I think the GP4000s's are the best tires I have ever ridden on. They provide great traction and quite comfortable. The downside is that they don't last as long as other tires.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

primary bike - Conti 4000s black chilis (23)

backup up bike - Gatorskins (23)


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

on my training/primary riding bike: Conti GP4000S w/ Conti Supersonic Tubes
on the commuter/beater bike: Conti Ultra Race w/ Conti Race Light tubes.
on the XC mountain bike: Conti Mountain King


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am 155 lbs. Ride mostly on good surfaces.
Currently have over 2,000 miles on a pair of Michelin Pro 3 Races - will get another 600 -700 easily. They are a bit soft, tend to cut more easily than others I have tried, with great road feel and cornering.
Also ride a pair of Michelon Krylion's on another bike - wear very well, a little heavier - jury still out on longevity - have about 600 miles on them. Seem very durable so far.
Have ridden Michelin Pro 2's - longer wearing (3,500 +) but no longer available - good road feel.
Vittoria Evo CX - got a little over 2,000 miles - short lived, but good road feel.

BTW - The two factors mentioned above - your weight and quality of road surfaces has more to do with tire longevity than other people's testimonials.

All tires listed above are racing tires - except for the Michelin Krylions which are considered training tires.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Michelin Krylions (25mm). Have close to 6k on the front (expecting 7k) and get about 3.5k out of the rear (rider wt. 160). Haven't flatted or got any major cut on them yet, and I ride on some bad roads. Very satisfied.


----------



## 6-Speed (Sep 9, 2010)

Continental GP4000 year round in sunny Arizona. Just put a new black pepper version on the rear wheel last week to replace the old one which had over 2000 miles on it.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Gatorskins in the 700x25 flavor.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

6-Speed said:


> Continental GP4000 year round in sunny Arizona. Just put a new black pepper version on the rear wheel last week to replace the old one which had over 2000 miles on it.


lol black pepper


----------



## 6-Speed (Sep 9, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> lol black pepper


Oops forgo the "Chili". :blush2:


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

6-Speed said:


> Oops forgo the "Chili". :blush2:


black chili pepper? lol


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Specialized Turbo Tubeless... Even though I weigh 230, I can run 95-100 psi, so they're comfy and corner great. They also don't seems to drag like other tires run at low pressure.
They were a relatively expensive investment, but well worth. I've never ridden anything better. Other than some Vittoria Corsa CX silk tubies back in the 80's.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Forté Pro DC Road Tire from Performance bike. It's a very nice training tire and it's only 195 grams. And they didn't cost me an arm and leg.


----------



## cpurx (Jul 24, 2009)

145lb rider, Continental GP4000s - Almost 5k out of my last pair, the front still looks good. I just bought a rear replacement. Maybe three flats in all those miles and I can still dive into corners with no give. I have some Continental Gatorskins but hate the ride feel.


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

Gatorskins. 700 X 25. Seemingly indestructible to mere mortals in our area.


----------



## cpurx (Jul 24, 2009)

meat said:


> Gatorskins. 700 X 25. Seemingly indestructible to mere mortals in our area.


"…mere mortals…” are you wishing you were 145lb rider? 700x25 is exactly what I have and it really feels like you're riding on cold hard tires all the time. I'll take my three flats with about 5k. Of course I have sliced a brand new 4000s, at full retail and six weeks of riding, that sucked. However, with a 1/2", width wise, slice down to the thread, it never flatted, now that's quality! I didn't even know I had it until I was swapping out the tire for my trainer tire.


----------



## music (Dec 3, 2009)

I've tried a few:

Rider weight 142lbs. on carbon frame, and only ride in dry weather.

From memory...

*Bontrager Race X-lites*.
Had really soft rubber, lasted about 1,200 miles, rode nice. Tiny rocks would penetrate rubber and stay imbedded. Would get a fair amount of cuts. Rear would flatten out at the center of the tire after 200 miles. Seemed to grip well.

*Vittoria Open Corsa*
Rode nice, good grip, soft rubber with good grip. Would show cracks. Lasted about 1,500 miles.

*Conti Grand Prix 4000*
My least favorite. Seemed to ride ok. Wear was about 1,800-2,000 miles but would look aged. Aged as in the rubber on the side walls looked discolored on the red tires and looked like they we're cracking.

*Vredstein Fortezza Tricomps*
Became my favorite for a long time. Went through many sets for a few years. Seemed to last about 2,000 - 2,500 miles. Good grip, good ride, very durable and lived through some hard hits over pot holes. A little bit heavier then most.

*Michellin Pro 3's*
First time trying these and about 1,200 miles on them so far and maybe approaching the end of their life. Only switch to these because of weight and wanted to try something else. So far, they ride really nice. The rear maintains it's shape really well. They feel quick. Good grip. No signs of cracking or ageing. The red colors maintains well. I'v seen bad reviews on this tire but have not experience any negatives. At 195 grams, I imagine I will stay with these for a long while like I did with the Tricomps.

Would like to try the Swalbe's one day...


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Michelin Pro Race3 on my CC and Hutchinson Fusion 3 on my K10's :thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Vredestein Fortezza SE (Performance Bike special) are my main tires, but right now, I'm running Tri Comps on one of my road bikes and Conti 4000s on another. The other two use Fortezza SEs. So far, the Contis seem to be a better all around tire than the Vred Tri Comps. However, I've been able to get close to 7K miles out of a pair of Fortezza SEs. They are a little heavier than the 4000s but they are just as long lasting and cost less to boot. Conti Gatorskins are what most of my buddies use. Those are very strong and long wearing tires but the gatorskin sidewall of that tire isn't attractive to me.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Vittoria Open Corsa.

I tried few other because I wanted more mileage, and got it, but nothing matched the ride quality and I did a little math and determined it was kind of penny wise pound foolish or downright dumb to spend so much on a bike and then worry about milage on tires at the expense of ride quality. 

Might try Challenge Criterium or Veloflex just for the heck of it but hard to imagine not sticking with Corsas.


----------



## oldroady (Jun 11, 2011)

Just started using clinchers again after 20 years on sew ups- reason, my new bike came with Mavic Kryserium and Vittoria Rubino slicks.

So far the vittoria's have been working out great. ride not as good as sew ups, but have over 1,500 miles and they still look good. I weigh 180 and ride on chopped up New england roads.


----------



## cpurx (Jul 24, 2009)

*Sew up vs. Clincher*



oldroady said:


> ... ride not as good as sew ups...


I just went the opposite direction but didn't find the dreamy ride everyone talked about, not that it was bad. It was more like being married and wondering what it was like on the other side of the fence, only to find out it's the same.

I went from Conti GP 4000s with latex tubes to Veloflex carbon front wheel and Conti Sprinter rear for durability. The over all feel was about the same. The 4000s were mounted on a fairly stiff aluminum 24/20 spoke wheels set and the sew ups are on carbon 32mm medium v wheels set, same spoke count. 

If you want that cushy ride feel again, get the latex tubes. I can't vouch for how they'll feel with the Rubino slicks. You can use lower pressure, last forever, can be repaired, but are expensive. I'm now using the clinchers for everyday riding and tubulars for events.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 19, 2011)

frdfandc said:


> Gatorskins in the 700x25 flavor.


 ^^^ I just ordered a set of these.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Was riding Rubino Pros but they were starting going up in price. Decided to give the Vredestein Fiammante Duo Comps a try. On my second set now. Got 3,000 mi out of the rear before the casing developed a tear in the bead area. It looked like it had another thousand left in it. Had 2 flats in about 2500 mi. I'd say grip is on par with the Rubinos. Puncture protection is slightly better. Overall ride is average. Haven't riden them in the wet yet. Austin is going for a record this year. Most consecutive days over 100 degrees. Today is supposed to be 105. Another 40+ miles in blistering heat, yahoo.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Maxxis Detonator 25s. Sleeper tire among a crowed field. They are made well, ride comfortable, no issues with handling or grip, and much cheaper than most at $30-35 per tire.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Hutchinson Fusion 3 Tubeless on my DA7850s
Random Specialized tyres on my random Shimano clinchers
Michelin Pro3s on the 404 FC CCs
Random Bontragers on the Bontrager SSRs - moved over to the Deep-Vs


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Michelin Krylion Carbon 23mm! Great tires! Grip and corner great. Love them!


----------



## spectre-73 (Nov 10, 2008)

I run continental gp4000s, a great all round tire, good in the wet too. I found Vittoria tyres to be very slippy in the wet, but good in the dry.


----------



## oldroady (Jun 11, 2011)

After 20 years, bought a new bike with upgrades. Had been ridding sew ups and used either Tufo or Conti Sprinters. New bike has clinchers and came with Vittoria Rubino Pro Sliks. Must say I am pleased with the ride, not as good as the sew ups, but still very nice. Have just replaced the back tire with another Vittoria Rubino Pro Slik . I weigh 180 lbs and ride on chopped up N.E. roads. Tire lasted 2,000 miles.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Just bought those fancy Yksion tyres because the price was way better than expected. Will be interesting to see how they compare to the Pro3s...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

oldroady said:


> After 20 years, bought a new bike with upgrades. Had been ridding sew ups and used either Tufo or Conti Sprinters. New bike has clinchers and came with Vittoria Rubino Pro Sliks. Must say I am pleased with the ride, not as good as the sew ups, but still very nice. Have just replaced the back tire with another Vittoria Rubino Pro Slik . I weigh 180 lbs and ride on chopped up N.E. roads. Tire lasted 2,000 miles.


Never tried those tires, I knew one person who had a set and loved them, I decided try a pair for giggles, I found them on sale here: Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Road Tire - Lowest Prices of the Season on Tires Which was the cheapest I found anywhere so I ordered a pair. Usually I don't spend that much on tires but another $15 or so over my usual budget is not big deal. I'll save them for next season.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

jsedlak said:


> Just bought those fancy Yksion tyres because the price was way better than expected. Will be interesting to see how they compare to the Pro3s...


Geez, those look a lot like the old Advocet tires.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I ran Bontrager Race on my Madone 4.7. After a bad flat, I changed them over to Bontrager Race X Lite All Weather Plus. On my Madone 6.7, I went with Bontrager Race X Lite All Weather HardCase. The roads I ride on are trecherous.


----------



## Chiodos48 (Mar 22, 2011)

Conti 4000s. Won't find a better lasting, functional tire, tubular or clincher.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> Just bought those fancy Yksion tyres because the price was way better than expected. Will be interesting to see how they compare to the Pro3s...


Just took my first ride on these... really good so far. Roll very smooth and seem to not bounce as much as the Pro3s do when I'm out of the saddle and hammering on rough roads. 

Also of note is when I look down at the tyre they look to be a bit wider than a normal 23. 

Comparison done on my SpeedConcept with 404s.


----------



## jetvagabond (Aug 10, 2009)

Hutchinson Fusion Threes are mounted on my Racing Zero trainers. For those special days, I have Veloflex Sprinters glued to my race wheels.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mich Pro 2 race on training wheel sets
Alternate between fusion 3 and vittoria open corsa/latex on shamal ultra's
Vittoria EVO corsa on tubular TT wheels
Conti trainer tires for the trainer, although the one on the front doesn't seem to make a difference 

Conti SS race kings on fs bike
Schwalbe racing ralphs on hardtail

Conti gator skins on fixie


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Just built a set of Dati Hubs, Kinlin XR-200 rims with Sapim Laser. Much lighter than my current stock CXP-22's that came on my Felt. Problem is I have a frame issue and my bike is getting mailed to Felt, so I haven't gotten to try them yet. Going to be a few weeks before I get my bike back. Grrr...


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Same here. .*



fuppinbaxter said:


> Conti GP4000s. First set and have got loads more confidence when cornering over the pro race 3's I used to ride.


150-lbs running the Pro3s at 95/100 and they felt sketchy. The GP4000s are superior in every way.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

conti gp 4000- tried them all, for the money this has been the best tire for me the past 6 yrs.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Michelin pro optimum. Ride like I'm floating


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

210 lb rider. Conti GP4000 700x23 run at 110 psi. Corner great and I get about 1500-2000 miles out of them with rotation (i.e. when the rear starts to get square, I swap it with the front).


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> 210 lb rider. Conti GP4000 700x23 run at 110 psi. Corner great and I get about 1500-2000 miles out of them with rotation (i.e. when the rear starts to get square, I swap it with the front).


Your best tire should be on the front. 

Tire Rotation


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have done 13,000 miles on Mich PRO2s; get 2500-3000 miles with rotation. I was able to stock up during the closeout sales and have one new PRO2 left. Back when the Dollar was doing better against the Pound I took advantage of some of the PBK sales to get a supply of Conti GP4000s. So I will be rolling on them this spring. There are newer better handling tires than the PRO2s but they sure are/were good overall tires for recreational riders.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

music said:


> I've tried a few:
> 
> Rider weight 142lbs. on carbon frame, and only ride in dry weather.
> 
> ...


I wonder when you consider your tires "worn out". I've ridden some of those on steep hills and rough roads and gotten twice that mileage, and I weigh 30 LB more.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

For the last few years I've been mostly on Krylion Carbons. I stock up when they're on sale, and never pay more than $22-23ea. I can't say they're flat proof but I've never had a cut. They grip in all weather and are as fast as most race tires. I've been getting 3500-4000mi.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

Conti 4000s on the road bike 

Maxxis Ikon 2.2 on the front and Crossmark 2.1 on the back of my Epic.


----------



## ajxd (Oct 10, 2011)

GP4000s here too. Great all arounder.


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

My bike came w/ 25mm Conti Ultra Sports. I went 4700km. Then, I noticed less traction while braking. I rode another 100km and flatted twice in the same ride. Now, I have 25mm Folding Gatorskins. I had the latter on my touring bike, and went back to them 'cause I had some extra cash. I would, however, give the Ultra Sports another go if I were on a budget.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm 6'4", weigh 195 lbs. On my DT-Swiss Mon Chasserals(climbing wheels) I have a new Michelin Pro Race 3 Service Course 23 mm on the front and a slightly used Vredestein Fortezza Tri-Comp 25 mm on the rear. I have about 800 miles on that combination with no visible wear and no flats. The Pro Race 3 SC seems fairly light for climbing and both tires grip well on the decents.

On my everyday wheels (Rol Volant) I use a Vittoria Rubino Pro III 23 mm on the front and a Rubino Pro III Slick 25 mm on the rear. I've got about 1,200 miles on these with one flat on the front (large thorn) and no visible wear. They roll well and corner OK but don't have the feel of the Pro Race 3 SC and the Tri-Comp. 

Chris


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Diamante Pros


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

One wheelset wears Conti 4000 tubulars, the other has gotten Conti competition tubulars but will probably be switched to the 4000s, and my clincher set gets a steady diet of Vittoria Diamante pros. I can't complain about any of them, except the life of the competitions is short but that's no surprise.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Conti 4000s 23s for the last 2000 miles, front no wear, rear just a little more. no puncture flats but pinched flat the fronts the last two rides in a row and rear sidewall started to show frayed thread. The front pinches and deteriorating rear sidewall prompted me to RR tires. Wear was almost neglegible and cornered like crazy.
I now have Vitoria Rubino Pro IIIs the are a little softer and still corners good for me. After several rides any differences between the two are very minute.


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

I was useing pro race 3 and loved the way they roll and grip well in the fast corners but I was getting to many flats due to the soft compond. So now I'm on hutch fusions 3 clinchers and find them good but not quite up there with the pro race 3


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Just switched back to 4000s again after trying Schwalbe ZX black for 500-600 miles. Front on ZX is in good condition but rear I noticed too many cuts. 

Anyone tried the new Mich pro4s yet? Thinking of buying a set for the spring/summer and sticking w/4000s until then.


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Conti Ultra Race


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

Conti GP 4000s on my CAAD10


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

On a new bike which came with Schwalbe Lugano's...they sucked and were replaced at 100 miles. Opted for Vittoria Rubino Pro III's and really like them. Not the lightest tires out there but their purpose is just to rack up mileage training. The casing, rolling resistance, everything about the Vittoria's has been stellar so far. Plus I'm vain and had to go with some color


----------



## garryc (Sep 27, 2011)

*Schwalbe Lugano*

My Cannondale Synapse Carbon 105 came with Schwalbe Lugano 25s and they seem just fine for now. When they wear out I'll probably go with Michelin Krylion Carbon 23s.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

GP4000S' on my Felt. Only a few hundred miles in but ride and handle very well. Might try the Michelin Pro 4 Race next though, to see what they're like.


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> On a new bike which came with Schwalbe Lugano's...


My new bike also came with those tires...the rear wore out at 1000 miles almost on the dot.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I was running Schwalbe Ultremo ZX, and the last set held out just fine. But since replacing the rear tire, I've have more flats on it in the past month than I've had in the past three years of riding.

I just threw on some new Continental Grand Prix 4000 S. I'll be testing them out tomorrow morning.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I too tried the Conti GP4000's and they gave me more flats then I had in long time and the tread wore out fairly quickly at around 2400 miles. Currently riding on Kenda Konstrictors with about 4,000 miles on one of the sets and starting to look a little thin in the wear department, and probably due to that I did get my first flat this last week, one flat in 4000 miles-I'll take that. I bought a set of Vitt Pro Slick tire for next season, can't wait to try those out.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Great tjhread*

Very little backbiting or name-calling. Everybody is just calling 'em like they see 'em.

Vittoria Corsa EVO's on the steel Colnago. Bought them because the gum wall matches the bike's look. At least eight flats in 900 miles. Plenty of cuts, most of which I superglue back together. When they aren't flatting, they ride wonderfully....whether I'm running them at 105 or 115 (which is the minimum recommended pressure, BTW).

Vittoria Diamante Pro 25's on the Time. Maybe two or three flats in over 3000 miles. The rear tread has flattened out from all the miles, but otherwise the rubber looks fresh and the miles keep on coming. Is it the 25 section that makes them so reliable? I don't know. I run them at 105, the minimum recommended pressure. Comfort-wise, they aren't as smooth as the Corsa EVO's (which are 23's), even at the lower tire pressure. Not to open another can of worms, but I have a sense it's the Colnago that is making the difference here. Damn, that 'Nag is a limo!

Stability, wet traction, etc., are about the same on both.

I weigh about 157.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

Forte DC Pros a performance bike tire... i like them for the red stripes on the side, on my second set, what other red striped tires are good?? these were half off at performance and got them for just under $20 bucks a piece

they don't have much thread like the gators or others ive seen, don't know what the difference is


----------



## santacruzdave (Nov 9, 2008)

Conti 4000s on Dura Ace 7900 C24s - very nice combination.
Michelin PR3s on Ultegra 6700 TLs - not bad but not as nice as the 4000s DAs. Winter setup.
Last winter I ran some GP 4 Seasons on the 6700s. Good grip in the wet, not as comfortable a ride as either of the others.


----------



## frailer5 (Oct 21, 2011)

Schwalbe Durano Plus. Commuting, recreational~weekends. A good compromise, as I see them. The anti-puncture liner was a factor in going for them.


----------



## BrothersEmpire (Oct 11, 2011)

Michelin Pro Race 3 - love them so far (500kms) not a single flat, roll smooth and grip well.

massive improvement from my Michelin Lithion 2 that came standard on the bike (now on my climbing/training wheels)


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Mostly 35mm Panaracer T-Servs, but most of my road riding is unpaved.

For more "normal" road tires, I have used in no particular order.

- Pro3s. Great feel, cornering, and suppleness. Cut and flat easily. Don't last long. Since I don't race on the road It didn't make any sense for me to use these. They are large volume for their stated size like most Michelins which helps the road feel I think.

- Pro2s. I finally wore out my last set and I'm still upset. Best road tires I have used. Amazingly durable and long lasting with performance almost on par with the Pro3s. I can't believe Michelin stopped making them. Damn them.

- Michelin Krylions. Pretty good. Wear and flat protection seem slightly better than the Pro2s with not quite as good feel. Still pretty good for a "training" tire though. I'd buy them again for sure.

- Conti Gatorskins. Dead feeling even in 28, horrible, horrible wet grip, but roll pretty well, last forever, and don't flat easily. I use them on my beater fixed gear which only gets used for commuting and the occasional short road ride or hill repeats. Super great cornering grip is not a priority on this bike so they are good tires for it.

- Conti Ultra races. Cheap crap.

- Vittoria Zaffiros. Cheap crap.

- Various unmemorable others.


If I had to choose one for all general riding on paved roads I would go for the Krylions. Good enough performance to be fun to ride but great durability.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Michelin Pro 3's on 50mm Carbon Boyds. These have been awesome. Great grip and puncture resistance. I only get 1000-1400 miles on them, but worth it for the grip on dry pave. Wet, they are not confidence inspiring, but they will always get you home. This is my 3rd set of Michelin P3's.


----------



## Espidi (Nov 1, 2009)

Conti GP4000s


----------



## Espidi (Nov 1, 2009)

Conti GP4000s after having used Michelin Krylion.


----------



## werne1nm (Jan 20, 2011)

GP 4000's baby, every day.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*good thread*

My experience.

Back in 2007-2008 I was riding on GP4000 (not 'S' - those were not available back then). I had 2 sets of 2 tyres and both sets had to be replaced well before they were worn out - because of very weak sidewalls and also easy to cut in general. Their rolling and grip was nice, the wear was relatively good and puncture resistance was just OK, I did have some flats but mostly on wet road. So I stopped using them because the sidewalls was poor and I did not trust them (a burst tyre on descent is not my idea of fun!). I always used 90/100psi, front/rear, btw, size was 23mm (actual 25mm?) and I weigh 71kg (155lsb), not heavy rider.

Since ~2009 I am riding on Michelin Krylion, 23mm, 90-95psi front, 103-105 psi rear (7 bar). The Krylion puncture resistance is *far* better than GP4000, the sidewalls are *far* stronger, the longevity is also far better but their rolling feels "wooden" and 'heavy' in comparison to GP4000 and their grip is also inferior, more so in wet. Its a commutting/training tyre that lasts at least twice as long as GP4000 and generally more robust tyre. And it's cheaper too.

Now I am 'dumping' all 23mm tyres as 'too narrow' and converting to wider 25mm tyres instead. Sadly, the Krylion was out of stock in 25mm size for a long time so I bought GP4000 again, in 25mm width this time. I don't yet know if I start having dreaded weak-sidewall issues again, perhaps Continental improved them in 2010 and beyond? If I do have sidewall issues again - I will quit GP4000 forever and look for another 25mm tyre instead. Krylion is a good tyre but I would like something with more grip and better rolling in 25mm size (open to all suggestions for best 25mm tyre).

thanks


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

I have limited experience but my bike came with conti ultra sports. I changed them out after 3 flats in the first 100 miles of my new found road biking fun. I now run conti gatorskins 23c at 90/100 and I'm 210. I have put about 1k on them and the rear is squaring off enough that I noticed it the other day but I have not had a single flat since I put these on. I am planning to try conti 4000's next since everyone raves about the feel but I have no issues riding on my gatorskins. I ride a pretty nasty 14 mile each way commute through alot of industrial debris as well.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Vittoria EVO Cross XG. 

Knobbies FTW!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

acid_rider said:


> My experience.
> 
> Back in 2007-2008 I was riding on GP4000 (not 'S' - those were not available back then). I had 2 sets of 2 tyres and both sets had to be replaced well before they were worn out - because of very weak sidewalls and also easy to cut in general. Their rolling and grip was nice, the wear was relatively good and puncture resistance was just OK, I did have some flats but mostly on wet road. So I stopped using them because the sidewalls was poor and I did not trust them (a burst tyre on descent is not my idea of fun!). I always used 90/100psi, front/rear, btw, size was 23mm (actual 25mm?) and I weigh 71kg (155lsb), not heavy rider.
> 
> ...


This has been my experience too with the GP4000's, in fact all their quality road tires suffer from weak sidewalls. Now a days I just buy tires I can find tires under $25 closeout price that were more expensive tires, then check the reviews and if good I'll buy the best deal. Last year I got 4 sets of Kenda Konstrictors for $18 each and have been quite pleased with them; got my first flat a couple of weeks ago after the tire had over 3,200 miles, the tires have only two cuts on them, one resulted in the flat mentioned. They handle well in dry and rain too. Not sure how many miles I have left on the rear maybe another 1000. I bought a pair of Victoria Rubino Pro Slicks last month for $22 but I haven't used them yet but the look really nice, but I could only find them in 23's which is what I wanted but supposedly they make 25 as well.

Specialized really improved their line of tires over the old Mondo's, and the new Turbo Pro comes in a 25 but this brand is like the Continental brand they never put their tires on steep discount, so I won't be getting those. But supposedly test showed the Turbo series to be some of the best rolling tires on the market now. And the newly redesigned tougher Roubaix Pro and Roubaix Armadillo Elite got rave reviews for puncture resistance. Hutchinson Fusion 3 you can usually find at steep discounts if you look and they got great reviews.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

_Continental Grand Prix 24 mm_ with butyl tubes on the training wheels. But often the training wheels have retired racing tires on them.

_Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons_ 25 mm, or
_Michelin Pro 3 Race_ 23 mm on the race clinchers. Latex tubes on both. The Contis are for races with gravel roads. When the Michelins wear out I'll probably try the Continental Force/Attack set.

_Vittoria Corsa CX Evo_ 21mm tubulars on the carbon race tubulars (Yeah right). Will maybe try the new Corsa CG 23 mm next time, or possibly get CXes again and use 23 mm in the rear.

My trainer rear wheel has a _Michelin Axial Pro_ 23 mm on it. Must be ten years old.

I'm 74 kg, and probably retire tires earlier than many. Better safe than sorry, I think. I am also not concerned about budget other than trying to get the rubber I want as cheap as possible.


----------



## stiner0931 (Oct 2, 2008)

Conti GP 4000S on roday. Attack/Force set on TT


----------



## lnavarrete (Aug 11, 2011)

Gatorskins in the rain season & GP4000 during the "dry" (I live in OR) months on the Colnago CT1 and Panaracer Pasela year round on the Colnago single-speed.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Maxxis Detonator 23s......No issues thus far.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

Pro 3 races 23mm on Hed C2 jet 60s
Pro 3 races 25mm on Mavic SLs

I also use 4000's on another wheel set for wet conditions. 

Latex tubes always - much nicer feel. Pressure is around 90/95. I'm 150 pounds.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Michelin Krylion Carbon 23 on back, Michelin Lithion 23 on front,
I like the Michelin rubber because it doesn't pick up junk off the road as much as other cheaper tires I have tried which helps them resist cutting, the Krylion Carbon rubber is a bit slick to use as a front tire, so I run something else there, the Krylion Carbon Michelins have a very tough casing under the rubber which makes them really tough (relative), I've got a set of Optimums waiting in the wings, after that I want to try some Gatorskins, ..... until I find something better I'm singing Michelin.... I bet, some of the Panaracers are good too.... maybe, some Vittoria... 

.... a bad tire experience is just a sharp piece of metal I don't see/avoid away!....


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

arshak said:


> None of the fancy tires work for me since I am in goat head country aka Albuquerque. I tried every combination and ended up with tire liners which kinda defeats the whole weight weenie concept that I lived by but lets me ride


try some Panaracer RiBMo tires, they are super thick and tough. I've pulled thorns out of those after rides and not gotten a flat (in the 26x1.5 size, though).


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I've had a pair of Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps on pair of really old Ksyriums (like 2001) on my cross bike for road training. They feel pretty fantastic @ 80 up front and 90 in the back (I'm just over 165 right now). Very smooth feeling tires.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

Hutchinson Fusion 3 tubeless on Mavic Ksyrium SL's with Stans sealant. So far no issues, no flats.


----------



## UtahTreker (Oct 20, 2011)

Just picked up a set of Conti Gatorskins Hardshell's; hope they are good?


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

conti gp 4000s 700x23 at 85f/90r psi on hed c2 23mm rims. kung fu grip on switchbacks, supple ride over rough pavement, excellent flat protection. i love them.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

FeydR said:


> Ultremo R.1 700x28.
> 
> I've got about 1000 miles on them and they seem to be wearing really well.. Don't see why I couldn't get at least that many more out of them. *shrug*


Wiggle | Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 Evolution Black Folding Tyre Road Race Tyres

it says the 28's are discontinued....damn..


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Veloflex Corsa for many years now


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I ride Vittoria Dimante Pros on two bikes I love them! I wont ride anything else. The Rubinos are also a great tire, and i think they now make them at 180 tpi!


----------



## cierrecart (Oct 31, 2011)

Michelin Pro 3 Races right now.


----------



## Noupy (Aug 25, 2003)

*Veloflex black front ,Pro race 4 rear*

On Topolino ctr True Black wheels
I weight 145 pounds and really love the ride this combo gives me.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

*+1 on the Krylions*



Wicked2006 said:


> Michelin Krylion Carbon 23mm! Great tires! Grip and corner great. Love them!


I don't race, but +1 on the Krylions. I'm 185 lbs and these are the best riding/cornering tire I've tried on my Roubaix. I run 95/105 f/r tire pressures (seems to fit the Michelin 15% drop recommendation).

For rougher roads I use Gatorskins.


----------



## B3ttyboop (Oct 29, 2011)

Does anyone here have experience with Schwalbe Ultremo DD? I'm looking for training durability, against flats mainly. Tread life not so important to me, but good traction, and picture resistance.


----------



## RK101 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Performance Forte House Brand*

Forte StradaK 700x28 for most of my day to day riding.
MetroK (formerly ST Cross K) 700 x 35 for nasty roads, rail trails, etc.

Both of these tire are very economical, ride and wear well.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

wibly wobly said:


> I've had a pair of Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps on pair of really old Ksyriums (like 2001) on my cross bike for road training. They feel pretty fantastic @ 80 up front and 90 in the back (I'm just over 165 right now). Very smooth feeling tires.


I picked up a set of Tri Comps and noticed that the minimum recommend pressure is 115 psi / max 175 psi. Thought that was high so I emailed Vredestein. I weigh 145 and was told by them not to run less than the recommended 115 minimum. I would love to run lower pressure. I assume that you haven't had any problems running 80 / 90 combination?


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

Turbos


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

After the beating I put on my Gatorskin 25's today (unfinished rail trail w/ old wooden bridge, sand, thorns, big-ass gravel, etc) I have to give them a huge thumbs up. I thought I'd have a flat or cut sidewall. Got home and cleaned the dirt/mud off...looked brand new. Not a scratch on them.
Have some Bontrager Race(23's) something or others on my Felt Z85. They seem OK but I've noticed some wear on the back tire after about 350miles. Maybe thats not so bad b/c I think they're pretty cheap tires.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Just picked up a pair of Hutchinson Equinox's at Performance for $10/tire. Expected a ride slippery and hard as ice but so far it's been alright. Basically see it as rubber to work with.

On a side note, my (previous) Michelin PR3 looks rather good for something I felt the need to replace. Been riding it since summer and descending everyday, and I guess the sides are more worn than they look as my really concern was the feel through corners. Looks like it has a lot more miles for one who isn't descending corners much.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

redondoaveb said:


> I picked up a set of Tri Comps and noticed that the minimum recommend pressure is 115 psi / max 175 psi. Thought that was high so I emailed Vredestein. I weigh 145 and was told by them not to run less than the recommended 115 minimum. I would love to run lower pressure. I assume that you haven't had any problems running 80 / 90 combination?


If a tire manufacture has a minimum limit then I would abide by that. Most tire manufactures don't put a minimum on the sidewall so for those you should look at this calculator for the right pressure, you only have to use the second one, not the first of last calculator: Bicycle tire pressure calculator 

I do find it odd that Vred. would require a min. psi because according to the calculator that would put way over on the psi levels for the rear and even further over on the front. I've always been kind of a rebel about things and thus I would experiment if they were my tires, but their not my tires so you probably need to follow Vred's recommendation.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

froze said:


> If a tire manufacture has a minimum limit then I would abide by that. Most tire manufactures don't put a minimum on the sidewall so for those you should look at this calculator for the right pressure, you only have to use the second one, not the first of last calculator: Bicycle tire pressure calculator
> 
> I do find it odd that Vred. would require a min. psi because according to the calculator that would put way over on the psi levels for the rear and even further over on the front. I've always been kind of a rebel about things and thus I would experiment if they were my tires, but their not my tires so you probably need to follow Vred's recommendation.


The Vred rep. told me that he has run the same combo (Tri Comps w/ latex tubes) and runs his at 125 psi. 

I'm curious what other users run in their Tri Comps.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Chris96 said:


> Turbos


I assume your are speaking about the new Specialized Turbos? If so, how do you like them? I use to use Turbos for years on and off back in the 70's through the 80's when they and Avocet were the best tires going in the clincher world, but then Specialized changed to the Mondo tire and the design sucked. So obviously I went to other tires. Now this new reintroduction of the Turbo name has me wondering if they improved from the old Mondo's. The latest review has not been favorable: Specialized Turbo Team Clincher Tires - Clincher Reviews


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

redondoaveb said:


> The Vred rep. told me that he has run the same combo (Tri Comps w/ latex tubes) and runs his at 125 psi.
> 
> I'm curious what other users run in their Tri Comps.


I had the Fortezza's.

Rolled well and had the grip when I ran them at 145psi. Tbh I couldn't make out a real note in comfort one way or another. One note I'll make, though, is that the pressure had the rim tape (thin Velox) plastically deform in the spoke holes - just luckily not tearing. .

Felt sloppy as I neared 110psi. I'd assume the tire was designed to be optimally shaped at such high pressure, without said pressure proven to be optimum itself. Been a while since I used them, and I changed to a significantly rougher ride route...so I don't know what to think. Even if the rim and tape are spec'd to handle the pressure, I'd fear the wheel as a whole (or the bike for that matter) taking a real beating at Vredestien's suggested pressure. Someone would have to enlighten me with some science to make me ever try that.


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

froze said:


> I assume your are speaking about the new Specialized Turbos? If so, how do you like them? I use to use Turbos for years on and off back in the 70's through the 80's when they and Avocet were the best tires going in the clincher world, but then Specialized changed to the Mondo tire and the design sucked. So obviously I went to other tires. Now this new reintroduction of the Turbo name has me wondering if they improved from the old Mondo's. The latest review has not been favorable.


That review was from early 2000s, they have improved a lot since then. I have found them to be probably the fastest rolling tyres that I have owned, as well as being grippy and stable. However these are a racing tyre and they do tend to wear more quickly and can flat more often than 'training' tyres.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Chris96 said:


> That review was from early 2000s, they have improved a lot since then. I have found them to be probably the fastest rolling tyres that I have owned, as well as being grippy and stable. However these are a racing tyre and they do tend to wear more quickly and can flat more often than 'training' tyres.


Thanks for the reply, I know the ones you have are racing tires, but they make the same tire just a bit tougher, thus a bit heaver, called the Turbo Elite. I believe those can handle the rigors of "training", or are these too intended for racing only?

They also have another promising looking tire called the Roubaix Elite and Pro series, which appears to be very well suited for training or long distance endurance rides.


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

froze said:


> Thanks for the reply, I know the ones you have are racing tires, but they make the same tire just a bit tougher, thus a bit heaver, called the Turbo Elite. I believe those can handle the rigors of "training", or are these too intended for racing only?
> 
> They also have another promising looking tire called the Roubaix Elite and Pro series, which appears to be very well suited for training or long distance endurance rides.


The Turbo Elite's rubber is harder than for example the S-Works tire (70a center compound vs 65a) this decrease's grip marginally whilst increasing durability and weight. I believe it would be possible to train on this tire however you may find yourself flatting more often on this as opposed to the Roubaix or Armadillo Tires. 

However both the Roubaix and Armadillo Tires are heavy (305g and 280g) when compared to the Turbo Elite (245g) and have poor rolling resistance. In reality they are tires that are designed for use on the pavement, gravel and cobbles.

If you are looking for a tire that you can use for training on the road the Espoir is the best option. It's Light(er) than the Roubaix and Armadillo, uses the same rubber as the Turbo Elite, but has two times the kevlar protection and similar rolling resistance.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Chris96 said:


> The Turbo Elite's rubber is harder than for example the S-Works tire (70a center compound vs 65a) this decrease's grip marginally whilst increasing durability and weight. I believe it would be possible to train on this tire however you may find yourself flatting more often on this as opposed to the Roubaix or Armadillo Tires.
> 
> However both the Roubaix and Armadillo Tires are heavy (305g and 280g) when compared to the Turbo Elite (245g) and have poor rolling resistance. In reality they are tires that are designed for use on the pavement, gravel and cobbles.
> 
> If you are looking for a tire that you can use for training on the road the Espoir is the best option. It's Light(er) than the Roubaix and Armadillo, uses the same rubber as the Turbo Elite, but has two times the kevlar protection and similar rolling resistance.


Interesting info, sounds like you work for Specialized or sell their products because even their website didn't give out some needed info that you had.

I bought 4 sets of Kenda Konstrictor tires on closeout and they are hands down better then Conti GP4000's I had just prior to getting the Kenda's. While not racing tires, they are light at about 212 grams, handled just as well and roll just as well as the GP's, protection from flats and cuts better then the GP's, but the ride quality is just a tad harsher due to the extra flat protection belt they put in the sidewalls that the GP's lack. I put 2 seasons and 3400 miles on one set of my Kenda's and they still have plenty of rubber left; and only got one cut that resulted in no flats, then finally flatted a tire about 3 weeks ago. So I've been quite pleased with the Konstrictor, but their no longer making that model.


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

froze said:


> Interesting info, sounds like you work for Specialized or sell their products because even their website didn't give out some needed info that you had.


I work at a shop that stocks Specialized products as well as other brands.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Gatorskins in 25s, 90psi rear/80psi front. 155lb combined rider/bike weight.


----------



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm running a Veloflex Corsa upfront to replace a Vredstein Fortezza TriComp that punctured along the centerline. It feels very smooth. I still have the sister TriComp in the rear because it still a good number of miles remaining and I'd rather finish the season on it rather than replacing it with a new tire. Regardless, I'm very much looking forward to opportunity to run Corsa's front and back.

In addition to the TriComps, in the past two years, I've also run through a set of ProRace3s which seemed fine, but not outstanding in any way. In the past, I've had GP4000s as well as Vittoria Open Corsa's.

To date, the GPs seem to be the best value overall when you factor in durability. The the Open Corsa's less so, because they are both pricey and less durable. 

Regardless, I think I'm going to be riding Veloflex's for a while in the future. They seem fast, smooth and grip well, with durability the only question. If I were to rank order the all tires that I've ridden, I would probably purchase again in the following order: Veloflex Corsa, Vredstein TriComps, Conti GP4000, ProRace, Vittoria Open Corsa (only because they are generally more expensive that the ProRaces).

All tires have been 22-23mm. I weigh 180 lbs.

Dave G


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

I just switched to the Conti Attack/Force tires. Definitely like them better than the Ultra Race tires I was using.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Currently riding on GP4000s but plan to go back to Vredestein Fortezza SE. The 4000s are incredible tires but cost vs. gains becomes an issue. The Fortezza SEs aren't as light ( I'm not really counting), but they are a great tire and last an awful long time. I've been able to get over 5,000 miles out of a set. That's a major plus being that I'm a Clydesdale. High psi isn't even an issue, They ride nicely at 145 psi. All at half the price of my 4000s. So my take is: Why spend extra for a tire that's a 9 when I can get an 8.5 for half the price?
BTW, the Fortezza SEs are now available in black- a major bonus!!


----------



## enyceckk (Oct 17, 2011)

Conti Continental grand prix with bblack chili.


----------



## outcast7 (Nov 17, 2011)

Several wheelsets, 
Veloflex record on track
veloflex criterium on race wheels
GP 4 season for road training, 4000s for backup race wheels. Continental winter grip for ice.
Between these I have pretty much every road condition covered.


----------

